# What kind of fish do you think this is?



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey,

Almost 2 years ago I purchased what was supposed to be an F1 Metriaclima Esterae Minos Reef pair from a hobbiest/breeder. A blue male and a red female. At the time the male was larger than the female and was always beating her up. I figured eventually they would breed and I would end up with some nice quality fry to sell or trade. Unfortunately one day I discovered the so called male was holding eggs and therefore they turned out to be 2 female fish. I've asked a few people that I trust to be extremely knowledgeable however I didn't get a picture of her for identification until a couple of days ago.

Have a look and let me know what you think.
--
Thanks...Paul


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

try posting this on cichlid-forum as well. that's what I was recommended last time I posted an ID question on cichlids. It turned out to be beneficial as I found mwhat cichlid I had!


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Metriaclimia Pulpican maybe? Or Greshaki

Definitely a female metriaclimia


----------

